# 72 control arm drill pattern



## SKIDLOADER10 (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone know the drill pattern hole locations in the control arm
For the rear sway bar? I purchase d the weld in inserts to make them boxed.
Im looking for dimensions from the centerline of the rear mounting bolt
To the first hole. The dim between the holes,and the dim up from the bottom
Of the control arm to the centerline of the bolts. Help!!!!! 72 gto conv clone.


----------

